# Last Project of 2014 Stripping stain & restan - Garage Door



## GHP (Mar 22, 2015)

Last job of 2014 exterior season. Project took 2 full days to finish 

The front door was not real food, it made out of some wood look alike material. I did not get a chance to get a picture of before it got gel stained, but it was plain red.

It was the best looking Garage door in the entire neighborhood. When I was all done stripping it and sanding it. One of the neighbors was taking a walk, stopped and asked how much it cost to install new garage door like that. :no:

worked 2 days 7am 7pm. Got an extra 200$ tip, as the owner knew I was only a sub contractor, and was getting partial cut of the check. He was really happy with the work.

What do you people think?


----------



## GHP (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Impressive amount of work for two days, looks sweet too. What materials did you use ?


----------



## GHP (Mar 22, 2015)

2 man job. I used Strip x Stripper, to remove the multiple layers of ugly stain. Customer did not want a glossy finish, they wanted it mat and real wood alike feel. We used Benjamin moore arborcoat stain, I do not remember exact product, as it was brought to me by the company who sub contracted me. It was the product line, that did not needed seal on it.

As far as the front door, it was a gel stain.


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Mar 16, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

:thumbup: Great pictures. Looks real good.


----------

